# Surf Fishing Platform



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone got any plans or pics of surf platforms? I have seen some guys fishing from ladders with platforms on the top but I have'nt seen them up close to see how they are made. I am willing to give it a shot but don't really know what size is practical or if it really is worth it. Maybe someone with some experience could weigh in. Thanks.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

You can tryone of thosetripod hunting stands. But I don't know how long it would last in saltwater.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a friend that uses one. It's a tripod configuration with a platform and seat on top. It sits about 6' high and is kinda heavy. He attached 2 rodholders to it. What he would do was find a shallow bar and wade to it. Setting up the stand on the back side of the bar where the waves didn't build as much, he could be in calm relatively shallow water.He's caught a lot of pompano by sight casting, and even managed a couple of cobia with heavier jig. Hope this helps.

-Jason


----------

